# Cigar-bid auction tracker!!!



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

....here ya go fellow Puffers. A site that tracks every single auction, and the amount it closed at. Great way to find the average max bid you should enter to help you win your favorites. Enjoy, bid, and WIN!!! :whoo:

http://sloppymcnubble.com/cbid.php

.....me likey!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Very cool man! Thanks for sharing


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

That's just what I need! Another reason to take me back to the devil .. . . . It is awesome though and I will use it - just not right now!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

awesome find, pretty interesting just browsing through some of the things listed.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks, RAH but do the ave maria ever close under 5 bucks a stick? I bet you would know without looking.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## aaron72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Uh oh that's a dangerous tool... :eyebrows:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> Thanks, RAH but do the ave maria ever close under 5 bucks a stick? I bet you would know without looking.


....I would bet the 16 or 17 I have on hand that the answer is "yes". Most AVE MARIA 5 packs close anywhere from $19 to $29, some times more, but if you bid in the mid $20's you have a good shot. Now singles are a different story. If you enter a max of $5 your chances are not that good. Your sitting on the 50/50 line I would say. I have to check it out. Speaking of AVE MARIA, I am actually half way through an awesome tasting 7.5x54 Charlemagne.

.....Because AVE MARIA runs almost $5 per, I have had to divide my daily favorite up over 4 or 5 cigar lines. I try to rotate these select few around my value line smokes like CUBA ALIADOS MADURO, PADILLA HYBRID, and any LA PERLA HABANA or OLIVEROS KING HAVANA line. They are,

AVE MARIA
SAN MIGUEL
PADRON
PADILLA CAZADORES
&
CAMACHO TRIPLE MADURO

.....all have an excellent flavor offering as good as any.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Woohoo! I got the low bid on the Fuente Story Set of 4. LOL


----------



## sloppymcnubble (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys, tracked back to this post from my servers referrals.. There is a new version in the works with some added assistance from someone else. We are adding a better scraping method, charts, better searching, and some item stats. If anyone has any other ideas let me know.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Any Ave Meh-ria that costs more than $3 is over-priced.

:rockon:


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks a lot
just bought 104 cigars in 1 sitting and have bids ending in 2 hours for another 48 of them!
hahahahaha


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Great, just what I need. Something to make it even easier and more temping to spend way too much on Cbid >.<



sloppymcnubble said:


> Hey guys, tracked back to this post from my servers referrals.. There is a new version in the works with some added assistance from someone else. We are adding a better scraping method, charts, better searching, and some item stats. If anyone has any other ideas let me know.


Nice work and welcome to Puff!


----------



## sloppymcnubble (Nov 15, 2011)

gosh said:


> Great, just what I need. Something to make it even easier and more temping to spend way too much on Cbid >.<
> 
> Nice work and welcome to Puff!


Thanks man, looks like a nice place. I had some help on some new features,rebuilt the database to catalog by individual item sold rather than auction, and just put up a new page. The old one will redirect, and I cant post links yet so youll find the new version.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

NO SINGLES auctions are posted at Cigar Bid? WHAT THE FU!!!! That sucks big time. Less offered means higher bid amounts on what is posted. Have 61 fine tasting singles coming next week. Maybe the last batch. Can't wait,

6 SAN MIGUEL CHUCHILL 7x48 
7 KINKY FRIEDMAN TORPEDO 6x52 
4 GRAYCLIFF TURBO EDICION LIMITADA TORO 6x50 
9 CUBA LIBRE ONE BRUTE 4.5x60 
4 PADILLA SIGNATURE 1932 LANCERO 6.8x42 
7 LA PERLA HABANA MORADO BELICOSO 6.2x52 
4 OLIVEROS KING HAVANA MADURO FUERTE 6.5x54 
3 PADILLA CAZADORES CHURCHILL 7x48 
4 LEON JIMENES MADURO ROBUSTO 5x50 
2 PINAR DEL RIO OSCURO DOUBKLE CORONA 6.2x54 
5 OLIVEROS PLATINUM SWEET TORO 5.7x49 
2 SAN CRISTOBAL ELEGANCIA IMPERIAL 6x52 
4 5 VEGAS CASK-STRENGTH TORO 6x52 

very nice!


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very intriguing data, this can surely give us a sense how buyers react to particular deals/lots and how they expend in different times of the year.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome post! Now I have a way to justify what I spend on each bid to myself and my gf... Great! Now I'm gonna be broke!!! :lol:


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....anyone use this regularly? Their was a line were it now says "Your Search Returned 200 Results", that used to have a price breakdown of all that lots auction results. The Highest Bid ever, Lowest Bid ever, a GOOD Bid amount, Bad Bid Amount, and most importantly the " Average Winning Bid Amount". Now NOT.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been using it a lot lately - great help.
Not sure about the options you mention - I just keep two screens open and when I see something interesting I scan the price history and decide if I want to comit a bid or not.
It's free and Sloppy is to be commended for all the work involved - KUDO's SLOPPY!!! :rockon:


----------



## sloppymcnubble (Nov 15, 2011)

rah0785 said:


> .....anyone use this regularly? Their was a line were it now says "Your Search Returned 200 Results", that used to have a price breakdown of all that lots auction results. The Highest Bid ever, Lowest Bid ever, a GOOD Bid amount, Bad Bid Amount, and most importantly the " Average Winning Bid Amount". Now NOT.


It should still be working, but I had to disable the chart for some web browsers (probably IE, cant recall) because the java wasnt formatting properly. What browser are you using? I would post a screenshot, but I dont have enough posts to.. but Im using chrome and can see the chart.

It hasnt updated with new auctions in a couple days though, I had a hard drive go kaput but Im setting up another box tonight.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## sloppymcnubble (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks.. what browser are you using?


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

sloppymcnubble said:


> Thanks.. what browser are you using?


....now I see. Internet Explorer does not show the break down. Mozilla FireFox does. thanks


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

you got it - internet explorer


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I look forward to using it!


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

excellent!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

AWESOME!!


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm going to Necro bump this for anyone who hasn't seen it. Awesome tool that can be a great help for BOTLs and help us all save some $. Amazing work here, Sloppy!


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

I would see the link from time to time on here, but never knew the author was a Puff member. This is awesome!


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

This is new to me - thanks for bumping this, Christian!


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

Haha, my last MOW purchase tied the best price! :banana:


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, very helpful


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you sloppy


----------



## BostonCigar (Mar 6, 2007)

This has been a terrifically helpful tool Sloppy.. thanks so much for building it. It does not seem to be capturing the most recent prices however.. not since the end of April? Is there a problem with the database?


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

BostonCigar said:


> This has been a terrifically helpful tool Sloppy.. thanks so much for building it. It does not seem to be capturing the most recent prices however.. not since the end of April? Is there a problem with the database?


One post a year? You take forum stalking to a whole new level friend!


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

BostonCigar said:


> This has been a terrifically helpful tool Sloppy.. thanks so much for building it. It does not seem to be capturing the most recent prices however.. not since the end of April? Is there a problem with the database?


As I discussed in my other thread it also does not include Quickie auctions types either...

To your point there is usually a delay when the auctions show up, but almost a month seems a little extreme.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

04EDGE40 said:


> One post a year? You take forum stalking to a whole new level friend!


shhh...soon we may have people commenting on how much he hasn't posted since his time here and there will be some sort of negative light for that end of the spectrum as well.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Btubes18 said:


> shhh...soon we may have people commenting on how much he hasn't posted since his time here and there will be some sort of negative light for that end of the spectrum as well.


Ha no kidding. On the other forums I participate in I am a stalker to the max, but one post a year is amazing.

Here I'm posting at a rate of 45 or so posts a month, but I haven't gotten any crap about it. Of course I haven't done the "I agree" or "Thanks OP" style posts to get my count up, I genuinely post only when I find it helpful.

Sorry, didn't meant to derail this thread after 3 years of it staying on track.


----------



## Laxdrewb (Sep 27, 2013)

Good find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

There are addons to chrome that post the results of the sloppy site right on the auction page in cbid, so more tab-hopping.

Also, there's another addon that tracks freefall for any open windows, and records lowest price. :yo:


----------

